# Mosquito Lake Marina monday nighters



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Due to schedule change at work, i would like to get your guys input on changing Monday nighters to either every other Thursday or every Friday night. Let me know what you guys would want and we will go from there.

Thanks Joe


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Joe

I vote for Thurs if you go every other one then we can print out something that will show all the dates that we are fishing. Fridays are alright but there might be other tournaments guys are practicing for and not be able to show up. Just my opinion 

Mark


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

You might actually get a few more people on friday nights. Some guys might use it to practice for their tourney that weekend, depending on the off limits. 

That being said, I vote thursdays.....only because I can't make friday nights lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

i know a few guys who fish monday nites at mosquito also fish on thursday at berlin.


----------



## rprobass (Apr 10, 2008)

There would definitely be a conflict with berlin on thursday nites and I would expect fridays to be tough as well as most will be preppin for their weekend gigs somewhere else..... that being said, any other options; perhaps tuesdays, wednesdays?.......


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Are Thursday nighters at Berlin still active for 2012? 

Mike emailed advising he's taking the season ahead off and not running anything.

Fridays I would think would result in lower turnout. Everyone gearing down from work week and gearing up for various Sat events right down to club levels.


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

there will still be thurs. nites at berlin.we talked at the campionship last year and someone will be running them.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I also vote for Thursdays since it is one of my days off every week. I was so disappointed that i couldn't come to all of the Monday nighters since I was stuck at work. I fished a few at Berlin but would much rather fish mosquito every week. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

we have decided to do Thursday nights at mosquito after talking to a bunch of people. The tournaments will start on May 10 at 5pm and will be held every other Thursday at the Marina


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for the update! Looking forward to this


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

I hate Mondays...I usally suck it up so bad from the prior weekend tourneys, the last thing I want to do is get my butt kicked from some kids in a canoe...lol...nice move Joe...I will be there this year!!!
Walt


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hahaha booyah. That was me and my buddy in the canoe. We have since upgraded to an actual boat so u won't see that canoe on skitter anymore at least not with us in it


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

hey is there anyone who has a spot open on there boats to fish a few of these tournaments? Im interested but i do not own a boat


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I may have a spot open once in awhile bud


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

qpan13 said:


> I may have a spot open once in awhile bud


Ok that would be awesome, right now im just doing the BFL and bassmaster weekend series but i wanted to get in some smaller ones to get more practice in.


----------

